# Green Wing Teal Mounts......



## jonesy12

Anyone have a GW Teal mount? Looking for some ideas. I have a drake I am looking to get mounted. Thanks for any ideas and/or pictures


----------



## Tylor Johnson

Here is one of my dads... i know this is a really old thread but im sure someone else is looking for the same thing...


----------

